# [January 16, 2011] Missouri State (15-3) vs. Indiana State (11-7)



## Jason Svoboda

*





vs.*





*Missouri State Bears (15-3) at Indiana State Sycamores (11-7) *
*Hulman Center - Terre Haute, IN*
*Wednesday, January 19, 2011*
*Tipoff: 7:05pm EST*​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated Stats: 

PPG: 247th (66.2 ppg)
RPG: 153rd (35.8 rpg)
APG: 152nd (13.4 apg) 
FG%: 196th (43.3%)

Missouri State:

PPG: 127th (71.4 ppg)
RPG: 270th (33.3 rpg)
APG: 87th (14.5 apg)
FG%: 27th (48.1%)

Comparison: http://sycamorebeat.com/indiana-state-basketball/compare_stats/missouri-state
RealtimeRPI: Missouri State 69, Indiana State 68


----------



## landrus13

Indiana State 67

Missouri State 64


----------



## msubear42

Should be a GREAT game!!

I know it will probably be streamed online from www.ky3.com, FYI. 

Congrats on your season so far!


----------



## goindystate

thanks for that link, gonna be a great game with, hopefully, a very large crowd in the HC!! 



msubear42 said:


> Should be a GREAT game!!
> 
> I know it will probably be streamed online from www.ky3.com, FYI.
> 
> Congrats on your season so far!


----------



## blueblazer

Thank You, Mr. Bear


----------



## Jason Svoboda

msubear42 said:


> Should be a GREAT game!!
> 
> I know it will probably be streamed online from www.ky3.com, FYI.
> 
> Congrats on your season so far!


Let's hope! I was at the Missouri State game last year and it was an excellent game. Harry Marshall hit a 3 with 1 second left to give us a 75-72 win at the Hulman Center.

Weems didn't have a particularly good game -- although he did knock down some big shots. The guy that killed us last year was Ricks. Seemed like every time he got the ball he went hard to the hoop and was fouled. Going to feature some very interesting matchups this time around.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Game thread from the Missouri State board. Looks like one of you pissed them off calling them Mizzou State. 

http://www.msubearnation.com/forum/...hread-7-0-Bears-6-1-Indiana-State-6-05-The-CW


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Time to knock us down a peg or two?  How about time to knock the Bears down a peg or two.  After all, one of these two teams was in the play-in game last year at Arch Madness.  Wasn't us...

Seriously, MSU is impressive.  They are beatable, though.  I would feel better if we play better than we have the past three games.  Of course, those were all W's, so if that's the winning formula, stick with it!!!  We are due for a good shooting night, which would be very helpful.

This has the makings of a really great game.  Lots on the line in the early season.  If a team has any designs on the conference championship, they've got to win their home games and at least split on the road.  That'll put you right in the thick of the race most seasons.  

Let get it on!!!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

There might be at least a couple of "chinks" in the Bear's armor:

Not too deep....................Weems played 34, Leonard, 31, Creekmore, 38, Ricks, 35, and Mallett, 37 minutes last night.

Has been noticed that Weems doesn't like to run; walks up and down a lot and defense is not a strong part of his game.

Heck we have to look for some signs of weakness in their perceived perfection don't we?


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> Game thread from the Missouri State board. Looks like one of you pissed them off calling them Mizzou State.
> 
> http://www.msubearnation.com/forum/...hread-7-0-Bears-6-1-Indiana-State-6-05-The-CW



At least whoever it was didn't call them Southwest (or worse yet, Southeast) Mizzou State.

Still annoys me though when people who don't know me that well assume I'm an Indiana fan because I'm from Indiana.


----------



## MEM

After watching the MSU game last night, I believe they are totally beatable. If you can keep weems around 15 and contain creekmore. The rest of the team does not scare me at all. This will be easier said than done, but I believe!! I can't believe the road wins they have to this point. They have some serious mental toughness. Obviously we are not going to rattle these guys. Just going to take a strong effort on both ends of the court.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Hopefully our backside defense does not sag over so far to leave the backside virtually wide open. Missouri State is a good shooting team and will make us pay if we do.


----------



## region rat

Agree this game is winable for ISU but will take another great team effort like they did yesterday.


----------



## Little Eddie

It's more "winnable" to me than it was maybe a week or two ago that's for sure. While MSU has shown toughness on the road, ISU has shown some toughness of their own at home. 

No predictions from me...would love to see a Sycamore win though. I'd eat a little crow if necessary.


----------



## keane1

bent20 said:


> At least whoever it was didn't call them Southwest (or worse yet, Southeast) Mizzou State.
> 
> Still annoys me though when people who don't know me that well assume I'm an Indiana fan because I'm from Indiana.



Well, guys, that would be me!  Sorry, but my complete and total distain for the college in Columbia is worn on my shoulder.  So anytime I see that name used in conjuction with ours, I try to let them know it.  As well, the use of SMS is much lower on my list (as long as an MU alum doesn't use it), since this is our past and no reason to run from it.

Glad the Trees are having success.  Looking forward to a hell of a game on Wednesday night.

Go Bears!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

MEM said:


> After watching the MSU game last night, I believe they are totally beatable. If you can keep weems around 15 and contain creekmore. The rest of the team does not scare me at all. This will be easier said than done, but I believe!! I can't believe the road wins they have to this point. They have some serious mental toughness. Obviously we are not going to rattle these guys. Just going to take a strong effort on both ends of the court.


Weems had a poor game last year (minus a late 3 pointer that almost cost us the game) against us and it still went into OT. Both Reed and Harry hit big shots for us to win it. We're going to need to shoot the ball very well and play excellent defense to win this game.


----------



## -Z-

bent20 said:


> At least whoever it was didn't call them Southwest (or worse yet, Southeast) Mizzou State.



So I guess Little Mizzou would be out of the question? 

(Yes, I know they had a big fight with Jefferson City and Mizzou to get the 'Southwest' dropped from their name. Glad they made the change).


----------



## goindystate

statsheet.com has ISU as a 3 point underdog, I thought it'd be closer to 5

http://sycamorebeat.com/


----------



## Sycamore624

I'm so pumped for this game!


----------



## FearDaTrees

I like State in this one fellas. I think we hold Weems to minimal attempts because of good on ball defense and we knock some 3's down tonight! I like the Sycamores by 8 66-58. 1st place here we come!!!!!!!!!!! :sycamores:


----------



## Teamwork

Looked forward to the game with Creighton but the anticipation for this game tonite is way beyond that...........................................................!!!!!!!!!  Sycamores to chase the bear back to the woods!

GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

ISU fan on Bear message board:

"You haven't seen a motion offense run like ours yet. And you haven't played a PG as good as Jake Odum."

Bear fan response:

"the article in the News-leader said that he is averaging 7.4pts a game and 3 or 4 assists. I'm not sure he concerns me yet..."

key word here is *YET*


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I so enjoy being quoted on other message boards.  I also will completely stand behind my comment.  On Sunday, against a senior PG who is supposed to be one of the best, Jake had 9 assists and 1 turnover.  So, no, I don't think they've played against a PG as good as Jake.  He just gets better every game...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

It's not in his numbers boys... They can look at numbers all they want - we have a freshman PG that breaks down teams with penetration, he plays excellent help side D which sometimes leaves his man open for a shot, but is also a big reason he leads the league in steals. He does not turn the rock over, he is our emotional leader. 

If other teams are not scared by him yet, it gives us a huge advantage - for they have no idea what he has meant to our success. 

With all that being said: 

Sycamores win in overtime.

Sycamores 78
MSU 74


----------



## Little Eddie

msubear42 said:


> Should be a GREAT game!!
> 
> I know it will probably be streamed online from www.ky3.com, FYI.
> 
> Congrats on your season so far!



Bumping this post to the top...not sure how they work it...maybe a link comes on closer to game time on this site:

http://www.ky3.com/sports/missouristate/

Just an option for those of you who can't be there tonight...I'll only be able to watch/listen for a little bit as CU plays Bradley tonight at 8:05 EST


----------



## BankShot

Ya, that game should be a dandy!


----------



## SycamorePsycho

This is going to be a really tough game for the Syc's.  I am so pissed that I can't be there today because I have class...normally I would skip a class for a game like this but it's a one day a week class and I can't miss it...hopefully I get out early so that I can hurry over to the HC....Sycamores 62-Bears 58


----------



## MSUDuo

FYI, it is not going to appear on KY3.com, they don't hold the rights to this game apparently. Hoping it pops up on ChannelSurfing.net


----------



## Eleven

MSUDuo said:


> FYI, it is not going to appear on KY3.com, they don't hold the rights to this game apparently. Hoping it pops up on ChannelSurfing.net



Wish the MVC would sign with XM Radio..


----------



## Little Eddie

BankShot said:


> Ya, that game should be a dandy!



It should be a snoozer and if weather is bad, which it may be, I may just stay home...if not, I will be getting texts from a certain SP poster though so I'm covered. I'll probably get on here late tonight to see Jason's play by play thread to see how it all went down.


----------



## Teamwork

I'll be there and wearing *black* but for those that can't I'm guessing channelsurfing will pickup the WTWO feed ?

Hope so for your sake.


----------



## Bearvision

Good luck tonight Syc fans...looking forward to this one. The atmosphere should be good, and both teams should be fired up to show what they have.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Indiana State Sycamores 72
Missoura State Bears      60


----------



## TreeTop

Bearvision said:


> Good luck tonight Syc fans...looking forward to this one. The atmosphere should be good, and both teams should be fired up to show what they have.



Thanks Bearvision! You too!


----------



## Wujboy39

*Team Depth*



ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> There might be at least a couple of "chinks" in the Bear's armor:
> 
> Not too deep....................Weems played 34, Leonard, 31, Creekmore, 38, Ricks, 35, and Mallett, 37 minutes last night.
> 
> Has been noticed that Weems doesn't like to run; walks up and down a lot and defense is not a strong part of his game.
> 
> Heck we have to look for some signs of weakness in their perceived perfection don't we?



Our team depth with Lathan and Kelly coming off the bench should be even more of a factor with this news.  It should be a fun one with a packed house!


----------



## egc1985

whats the weather suppose to be like this evening and night?  bad enough to cause people not to come?  just curious.


----------



## Wujboy39

*Weather Report*



egc1985 said:


> whats the weather suppose to be like this evening and night?  bad enough to cause people not to come?  just curious.



http://beta.weather.com/weather/today/Terre+Haute+IN+USIN0660

Hopefully the snow holds off.


----------



## BrokerZ

Fun fact...when I played high school basketball, Cuonzo Martin was the JV coach (or it could have been Freshman coach) at Lafayette Jefferson High School.  If my high school team could beat a Cuonzo Martin-coached team, then ISU should be able to!

There's a correlation there, right?!?!?


----------



## LoyalAlum

Wujboy39 said:


> http://beta.weather.com/weather/today/Terre+Haute+IN+USIN0660
> 
> Hopefully the snow holds off.



Not supposed to snow until after midnight.  Weather cannot be an excuse for anyone tonight.


----------



## Little Eddie

LoyalAlum said:


> Not supposed to snow until after midnight.  Weather cannot be an excuse for anyone tonight.



Snow is just about to hit Omaha...so it'll be awhile before it reaches you guys.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Little Eddie said:


> Snow is just about to hit Omaha...so it'll be awhile before it reaches you guys.


Keep it there, please. I don't want any.


----------



## Little Eddie

Jason Svoboda said:


> Keep it there, please. I don't want any.



The green/blue blob to our west covers more than half the state and goes down to Springfield MO...it's gonna probably hit you guys dead on. 

Black out in TH, White out in Springfield, MO...and the Black out in TH may turn into a white out by tomorrow morning. So confusing...


----------



## BrokerZ

It just started snowing here in KC about an hour ago, so there shouldn't be anything hitting Terre Haute for a while.


----------



## bkinsey

Live blog of tonights game:

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPID=7259&SPSID=65149&DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205079540


----------



## TreeTop

bkinsey said:


> Live blog of tonights game:
> 
> http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPID=7259&SPSID=65149&DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205079540



From that blog:

6:12pm

The students are excited, all sporting black and many have signs. Already the floor level seating is filled and spilling over to the upper levels


----------



## True Blue

40 minutes until tip off and the lower student section is full, all in black.  2nd tier student section is also filling up!


----------



## TreeTop

Freakin' can't wait!


----------



## Bally #50

True Blue said:


> 40 minutes until tip off and the lower student section is full, all in black.  2nd tier student section is also filling up!


Thanks for the update, True Blue. Not surprising at all. Don't under-estimate how loud that group will be, especially when the Bears on that end. The atmosphere is likely to be right up there with the best of HC in two decades. It makes a HUGE difference when we have something to cheer about. Wish I was there, yell like HELL for me~  GO TREES!

And Megan, hopefully you will read this, you proved me wrong. You CAN get something done in TWO days. Thanks for your efforts~


----------



## Superfan312

The student section is ridiculous, it's full almost to the top w 25 mins left till gametime


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Superfan312 said:


> The student section is ridiculous, it's full almost to the top w 25 mins left till gametime


We need a photo!


----------



## gostate03

Superfan312 said:


> The student section is ridiculous, it's full almost to the top w 25 mins left till gametime



What great news, just like the old days, maybe even better!!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Wish I could be there!  I'm getting goosebumps just reading this.

Let's go Sycamooooores!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## gostate03

jason svoboda said:


> we need a photo!



please!!!


----------



## DaleFor

Someone give me your email and I'll send one via phone for you to post


----------



## Bally #50

From the Gosycamores.com live blog:

"Student section is filled both the bottom and middle levels and most of the way on the two upper levels, still about 20 min before tipoff"


----------



## Superfan312

Since uploading, students are trying to take over 2 adjacent sections...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

DaleFor said:


> Someone give me your email and I'll send one via phone for you to post


If anyone ever needs a photo posted, you can email it to me at webmaster@sycamorepride.com


----------



## agrinut

Looks like its gonna be a great student crowd how many student seats in the lower section.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore Vision feed has Lansing talking up the MSU squad.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Talking about McWhorter. Said he earned the minutes. Happy he won "Newcomer of the Week" and he deserves it. Said with him and Jake, our future looks bright.


----------



## TreeTop

Awesome, thanks for the photos!  Loving it.


----------



## gostate03

Jason Svoboda said:


> Talking about McWhorter. Said he earned the minutes. Happy he won "Newcomer of the Week" and he deserves it. Said with him and Jake, our future looks bright.



Cant argue with that!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lansing back to MSU. We need to play defense and limit their scorers. Praised their offense and how careful they are with the ball. 6th in the nation in turnovers. Said it's great to be talked about in January, but he wants to be talked about in March when tourney time rolls around.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Renn's MIC was left on. "Glad it is on TV but it takes away from people being here regardless"


----------



## Superfan312

MSUs upper section taken over by students


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Another stat mentioned by Lansing. MSU has out shot opponents from 3 in their last 12 games. We've done it in our last 7-8.


----------



## MSUDuo

Do you guys have free audio anywhere?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

MSUDuo said:


> Do you guys have free audio anywhere?


 
May try http://www.espnsportsradio.com/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some discussion by the announcers saying Martin probably will be in the running for a big time job after this year with the way he's coached up MSU.


----------



## MSUDuo

Jason Svoboda said:


> May try http://www.espnsportsradio.com/



Thanks


----------



## Sycamore Proud

msuduo said:


> do you guys have free audio anywhere?



wbow 1300  am


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Praising student turnout right now. Said it looks like there may be over a THOUSAND students right now. Renn "loves the turnout"


----------



## TreeTop

Hey Jason, I've got SycVision on, do you know if there is a trick to make it full screen? I'm clicking the full screen button but it's not enlarging.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> Hey Jason, I've got SycVision on, do you know if there is a trick to make it full screen? I'm clicking the full screen button but it's not enlarging.


No idea. I can click on the video window or the full screen window and both work. What broswer are you using?


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> No idea. I can click on the video window or the full screen window and both work. What broswer are you using?



Safari...maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ricks, Leonard, Mallett, Creekmore and Weems -- All seniors and one RS junior

Our starters are Odum (RS FR), McWhorter (FR), Carl (JR), Carter (SR) and Walker (JR)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> Safari...maybe that's the issue.


Quite possibly. It works fine in IE, Firefox and Chrome. Just tested it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Missouri State leads series 35-18

Sycamores have won last 3 of 4. Last two have gone into OT.


----------



## MSUDuo

That's going to bug me...

It is pronounced Con-Zo, not Cawn-Zo :naughty:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bears win tip. 

Bears miss, Walker boards.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Richard with a J. 2-0 Sycamores.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bears hit a 3. 3-2 Bears.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Richard with a 3 to answer. 5-3 Sycamores.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Weems hits a J, 5-5.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Richard with a turnaround and a whistle. Carl to the line.

Carl hits the 1st. Carl misses 2nd. 6-5 Sycamores.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bears with a 3. 8-6 Bears.


----------



## agrinut

wow i was expecting sell out still early lots of empty seats.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Walker called with a travel. 17:15 left, 8-6 Bears.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bears miss, Odum boards. 

Walker losses the ball and Bears hit a 3 on the break. 11-6 with 16:15 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Odum held by Ricks. Whistle. Media timeout with 15:52 left. 11-6 Bears


----------



## MSUDuo

Kinda lonely in here JS...

By the way, any relation to a Jim Svobada?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

9 of the 11 points for the Bears from 3. They're 3-4 tonight so far.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kelly, DL and Printy all in. 

Richard scores on a little baby hook in the lane. 11-8 Bears.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bears miss runner, boarded by Carl. 

Richard misses J on pass from DL.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Creekmore fouls after Bears miss. His first. RJ in.

Printy misses wide open 3, boarded by Bears. Still 11-8.


----------



## isubird33

Anyone have a sycamore vision feed I can use or a site where the game is being shown?  :sycamores:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Printy fouls on move to the hoop. Our first foul. 

Weems misses inbound J, DL rebounds. Takes it all the way and stripped off of him going to the hoop. 13:55 left.


----------



## Jon

Hopefully most of the people on here are at the game, unlike those of us who can't get away...

Carl Richard is a man.  He needs some help!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Weems to Patterson (?) and called for travelling. AC in for Carl.

Printy drives and misses a layup. 

MSU misses a 3, board by DL.

RJ misses a 3, board by MSU. 12:52 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

RJ whistled for a foul on post move before the shot. 11-8 still. 

Odum back in. 

Lathan steals inbounds pass and then fouled going to the hoop. Excellent effort DL!

Kelly misses J and tied up going for board. Arrow to the Sycamores.

We can't buy a bucket right now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lathan misses a 12 footer and off of RJ. Bear ball. 12:14 left, 11-8 still.

Bears miss turnaround hook off the side of the board. Nice D RJ! Timeout on the floor.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jon said:


> Hopefully most of the people on here are at the game, unlike those of us who can't get away...
> 
> Carl Richard is a man. He needs some help!


Guys need to calm down. Lots of long shots like they're anxious or excited.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

MSU 4-11 and ISU 3-9 so far.

Carl has all 8 of our points.


----------



## Eleven

Right in front of us... Lathan gets the steal, 2 different teammates are open in the lane.. And he buries his head and dribbles straight to the basket.. Gets bailed out with a foul call..


----------



## Jon

JS, we definitely can't buy a bucket...hopefully this is the only scoring drought we go through tonight.  We won't beat the Bears with any other prolonged dry spell.

It'd be nice to get them into a little foul trouble tonight.


----------



## bent20

Carter yet to get a shot. I question that.


----------



## Eleven

Not just open.. Jumping up and down open..


----------



## Jon

Big shot RJ!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Guess ball went off RJ. 

That said, MSU throws the ball away. 4th TO already.

Kelly misses J as shot clock almost expires.

Bears scores in transition. 13-8 with 10:55 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Splash! RJ hits a 3 to end the dry spell. 13-11. 

Ricks fouled on other end. Foul on Kelly. Ricks to the line. Hits 1st. Richard, McWhorter and Walker back in. Misses 2nd, board by Walker. 14-11.


----------



## Jon

I like this lineup a lot.

2 on Weems is HUGE.


----------



## isubird33

Just hoping again, but anyone with a video feed?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Carter misses a 3 and Weems called for a foul over Walker's back. Weems to the bench with 9:55 left. 

Odum pass stolen and Leonard hits on other end. Fallaway J. 16-11.

McWhorter pushes it and hits layin. 16-13.


----------



## Jon

isubird33 said:


> Just hoping again, but anyone with a video feed?



I've looked all over and can't find anything. ray:


----------



## gostate03

isubird33 said:


> Just hoping again, but anyone with a video feed?



I am hoping with you, 
What is the best guess on attendance?


----------



## Jon

Is that 2 on Weems and Ricks?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Odum steals post feed.

Walker misses 15 footer and Carl boards but fouled by Ricks. 8:39 left.

DL back in the game for AC.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Odum misses a 3 off the inbound. 

Bears miss 3, board by DL. Pass down to Walker hits line, going other way. 8:20 left. 16-13 Bears.


----------



## isubird33

From reports I've heard from the game....

Student turn out, amazing.

Community turn out, not so much.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bears hit bucket after slopping passing. 18-13.

Carl misses a 3.


----------



## Eleven

BTW, student turn-out is VERY good, and the black-out is a success!


----------



## bent20

Don't like that we're trailing this much so far. Need to make our shots!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

isubird33 said:


> From reports I've heard from the game....
> 
> Student turn out, amazing.
> 
> Community turn out, not so much.


 
Yep, appears that way from the feed, too.


----------



## agrinut

Missouristatebears.com has a video feed


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Don't like that we're trailing this much so far. Need to make our shots!


Agreed. Bear D is fantastic and when we do have open looks, we're just not knocking them down.


----------



## bent20

isubird33 said:


> From reports I've heard from the game....
> 
> Student turn out, amazing.
> 
> Community turn out, not so much.



If so, it's a week night, not so surprising.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Odum boards Bear 3. 

Pass to Walker and he is fouled going up. Misses 1st. Misses 2nd but Kelly with an OR, then turns it over.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

20-13 after Bears shot. We need a bucket.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Walker misses a J. 

Walker then ties up MSU player and arrow now to the Sycamores. 

We're 5-17 from the floor.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lathan misses a runner but fouled. DL hits 1st. Misses 2nd. 

20-14.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lathan steals and dunks. 20-16 Bears.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leonard gets a foul on a 3 ball. Bad call but he gets 3 FTs.

Makes 1st. Hits 2nd. Carl back in. Makes 3rd. 23-16.


----------



## bent20

Lathan missing too many FTs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lathan goes the the bucket, spins and fouled. 

Misses 1st. Makes 2nd. 23-17.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leonard misses a 3. 

Carter misses a 3 and then Carl called for over the back.


----------



## bent20

We're getting jobbed by the officials by the sounds of it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leonard misses, Kelly boards. Other way Printy called for a travel.

23-17 with 4:10 left.


----------



## isubird33

bent20 said:


> We're getting jobbed by the officials by the sounds of it.



this


----------



## Jon

Carl. Richard.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Carl follows up DL miss and is fouled. Needed that one. Thankfully Carl has come to play tonight.

3:49 left with timeout on the floor.

Carl hits. 23-20.


----------



## bent20

Big three points from Richard there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ricks loses the ball, Printy with the ball.

Odum to Richard to RJ for the deuce. 23-22.


----------



## Jon

jon said:


> carl. Richard.


 qft


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bears miss 3 but foul called on RJ going for the board. Called a shooting foul? 

WHAT IN THE HELL?


----------



## bent20

When Renn is questioning the officiating you know it's BAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## agrinut

Check the box score before you speak cause that is crazy talk.


----------



## Jon

double-ewe, tee, eff.


----------



## Jon

agrinut said:


> Check the box score before you speak cause that is crazy talk.



equal number of fouls doesn't equate to good officiating.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ricks hits 1st. AC in for Printy. Hits 2nd. 25-22 Bears. 2:35 left.

Richard turns it over. 

MSU burning clock. Creekmore gets bucket as Walker accidentally tips it in. 27-22.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Walker hits a hook. 27-24.


----------



## Jon

You stay classy, Creekmore


----------



## agrinut

no but over the back calls all over the place does your guys are settling for lots of outside shots what do you expect.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

MSU hits a 3. 30-24. Timeout Sycamores with 53 seconds left.


----------



## Bally #50

Not surprising,,,I can't get WBOW stream to work. Just spinning and not doing anything. What a crock of SHIT~ 1 out of 4 with their system. That sucks~


----------



## Jason Svoboda

agrinut said:


> no but over the back calls all over the place does your guys are settling for lots of outside shots what do you expect.


Those aren't the poor calls he is talking about.


----------



## freddie50

what'd creekmore do? he was always talkin' when i played against him..


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #44 said:


> Not surprising,,,I can't get WBOW stream to work. Just spinning and not doing anything. What a crock of SHIT~ 1 out of 4 with their system. That sucks~


Don't feel bad. The Sycamore Vision feed has major issues, too.


----------



## isubird33

wow, refs are hosing us


----------



## Jon

agrinut said:


> no but over the back calls all over the place does your guys are settling for lots of outside shots what do you expect.


I'm not watching the game, so I can't speak to anything other than what I'm hearing from the ISU announcers.  If that last one really was a shooting foul, okay.  But you never hear our color guy complain about officiating.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

freddie50 said:


> what'd creekmore do? he was always talkin' when i played against him..


He elbowed Jake away from the ball when the ref wasn't looking.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bally #44 said:


> Not surprising,,,I can't get WBOW stream to work. Just spinning and not doing anything. What a crock of SHIT~ 1 out of 4 with their system. That sucks~



Keep trying--mine is fine.


----------



## agrinut

Jason Svoboda said:


> Those aren't the poor calls he is talking about.



What ones are they talking about then cause I must have missed them.


----------



## isubird33

AC!  Huuuuge


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Carter steals and takes it all the way for the bucket and fouled. Hits FT. 

30-27.


----------



## Jon

freddie50 said:


> what'd creekmore do? he was always talkin' when i played against him..



Renn said he gave Odum a solid elbow when the ref wasn't watching.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bears hit J as the 1st half ends, 32-27 at the half.


----------



## freddie50

doesn't surprise me


----------



## nwi stater

*what's it like*

just got back to school, my lap top down and using my school computer.
Big crowd, in black, is the unis black.??????????????


----------



## Jon

nwi stater said:


> just got back to school, my lap top down and using my school computer.
> Big crowd, in black, is the unis black.??????????????



Pics of the student section overflowing are earlier in the thread.  Heard the community turn out isn't great, don't know about the unis.  Hope you bring the good shooting luck with you!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Golden's guestimate is 8,000--hope they all come back!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Both teams shooting 42% but we're 2-8 (25%) and MSU is 4-11 (36%) from the 3 point line. That's the lead. Stats pretty much even across the board everywhere else.


----------



## isubird33

8k?  Thatd be nice...but I have a feeling it may be a touch short.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

MSU hits jumper to start. 34-27. 

Odum scoreson goal tending call. 34-29.


----------



## TreeTop

isubird33 said:


> 8k?  Thatd be nice...but I have a feeling it may be a touch short.



Agreed, many yellow seats visible...but still a great turnout, definitely over 7,000.

Students really pulled through and made a statement of their support.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Weems fouled on dunk attempt. Hits 1st. Makes 2nd.

36-29.


----------



## isubird33

We have to start hitting 3's.  This is getting terrible.


----------



## Jon

If the 3s aren't falling, it's time to get some mid range jumpers guys...


----------



## bent20

We have to cut into this lead, now!


----------



## bent20

too many misses and too many fouls to start this second half.


----------



## isubird33

Where are the shooters?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

isubird33 said:


> Where are the shooters?


Missing shots unfortunately.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

38-31 Bears with 15:58 left.

Kelly, DL, Odum, Walker and Carl on the floor coming out.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kelly drives and misses, boards hit own shot, buckets and fouled. 38-33. Hits FT. 

RJ in for Myles. 38-34.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bally--you able to get radio yet?


----------



## agrinut

You guys must have paid big buck for these refs come on now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Weems misses 18 footer, RJ boards and fouled by Nicks trying to sneak a steal.

DL misses a bunny. 14:55 left.


----------



## bent20

Missing too many shots.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ricks foulded going to the gucket. RJ boards miss on inbounds play.

Kelly misses a 3. 38-34 still.


----------



## Jon

ugh...what a night to forget how to shoot.


----------



## isubird33

There it is!


----------



## Jon

Carl. Richard.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Turnover MSU. We need to convert now. 14:05 left.

Carl hits a 3. 38-37 on pass from RJ. 13:33 left.


----------



## bent20

Absurd how many fouls we've had called on us.


----------



## Jon

Atta baby RJ!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Foul called on ISU. MSU will be in the bonus from here on out. 

Bears with a strong bucket. 40-37.


----------



## agrinut

Lathan cant keep his hands down but there are a lot of ticky tacks being called.


----------



## Jon

Announcers drooling over Kelly buying into the extra pass.


----------



## isubird33

RJ!  Tie game!


----------



## JamesHat

That was beautiful ball movement.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Odum to Kelly and Kelly with a sweet pass to RJ for the bucket and fouled! 40-39. RJ hits to tie it at 40-40. Walker in for RJ. 12:45 left.


----------



## bent20

Officiating is just killing us.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Weems misses and Walker boards. 

Kelly pass to Walker on screen and roll. Offensive fouled called. WAS NOT SET.


----------



## Jon

At this point you can't do anything about the officiating Blue.  Just play D and keep playing team ball on the offensive end!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

AC called with a hand check. MSU to the line with 12:01 left. 

RJ back in for Walker. 

Mallett hits first. Hits 2nd. 42-40 MSU.


----------



## bent20

We have the lead!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Odum drives, spins, hits. 42-42 with 11:45 left.

MSU misses, board by Kelly. 

Odum drives and banks in a shot. No call by the official on body on Kelly. 44-42 SYCAMORES.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Weems hits to tie it at 44. 10:30 left.

Kelly crossover and pushed. Foul called. Media timeout with 9:55 left.


----------



## agrinut

No matter what team your for heck of a game so far if that third team in pinstripes would leave i think it could only get better.


----------



## bent20

Mahurin!!!!!


----------



## isubird33

RJ with a 3!  He has 11!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

AC misses shot in the paint, board MSU. 

Offensive foul called on other end. 9:33 left.

RJ hits a 3. 47-44 with 9:15 left.


----------



## BrokerZ

RJ has been money tonight!


----------



## bent20

Hitting 'em now!!!!!


----------



## isubird33

AC!!!!!!


----------



## Jon

yes!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pick and roll for a deuce. 47-46 Sycamores.

Odum to Carter for 3. 50-46 Sycamores. 

We heating up? Hope so.


----------



## BrokerZ

MSU just continues to respond.  We need to build a lead.  Let's go boys!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Creekmore scores and fouled by RJ.  DL in for Richard. Misses FT, board DL. 

50-48 with 7:50 left.

Carter bodied and knocked to the floor, no call again. 3 seconds left to shoot. Timeout on the floor. 

If that isn't a foul, how in the hell is MSU getting all of these calls? Absolute garbage... you know MSU is getting that call at home all day, every day.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

50-48 Sycamore with 7:30 left.


----------



## bent20

Too many mental lapses here.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Carter to Carl back to Carter for 3. Hits! 53-48. 

Bear leaks free and they get a quick bucket. 53-50. 

Odum drives and misses. MSU boards.

MSU scores and is fouled. 53-52 with a FT coming. And THAT is a foul? Hits. 

53-53 with 6:31 left.


----------



## bent20

Kely and Lathan just can't buy a bucket.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kelly misses, Carl misses, AC gets board and is CROSS CHECKED to no call. MSU ball on tie up. Didn't realize the Bears come with traveling refs. 

MSU drives and gets a foul. Surprise, surprise. 5:55 left.


----------



## isubird33

Time to sit kelly and lathan maybe?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hits first and second. MSU on 7-0 run. 55-53 Bears.

Carter off a screen and hits for 3. 56-55 Sycamores.

Ricks fouled again. Boos starting to come in. 5:27 left. Again, if THAT is a foul, the shit they're doing on the other end should be as well refs. 

Hits both. 57-56 Bears.


----------



## Jon

isubird33 said:


> Time to sit kelly and lathan maybe?



I'm not so sure.  They aren't scoring, but they're definitely contributing and they force MOST to pay attention to them.


----------



## bent20

What has happened to our defense this half?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Carl just shoved down. No call.

Carl gets post, baby hook and scores. 58-57 Sycamores.


----------



## Eleven

Not sure what people are talking about from the crowd - it's. Great, fairly large (7k+) and VERY into the game.

Officials are starting to ticky-tack us.

Odum just called for some kind of foul that occurs without physical contact..


----------



## Jon

Again, we can't control how ... not good ... this official is at his job...

Just turn up the D blue, that's what's killing us.


----------



## bent20

These officials are disgusting.


----------



## isubird33

wow...refs.

just wow


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Weems scores quickly. 59-58 Bears.

Odum shot blocked, board by MSU. 

Odum called for a foul on a 3 point shot.

Misses 1st. Hits 2nd. Makes 3rd. Timeout Bears. Boooo raining down and deservedly so. 

61-58 Missouri State. 4:31 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jon said:


> Again, we can't control how ... not good ... this official is at his job...
> 
> Just turn up the D blue, that's what's killing us.


 
No, that's the problem. They're calling everything for them right now, even when their putting their head down and running into us, or kicking their legs out on a jumper. It's absolutely terrible.


----------



## SycamoreVictory

This must be what it feels like to be taken advantage of by a zebra.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jon said:


> Again, we can't control how ... not good ... this official is at his job...
> 
> Just turn up the D blue, that's what's killing us.



Of course you're right.  But man, this is brutal.


----------



## bent20

Down to one again. now play good D!


----------



## bent20

Now we're giving up offensive boards. Ugh!

Good play Richard at the other end!


----------



## Jon

d-fence!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

McWhorter hits J. 61-60 Bears with 4:05 left.

Weems misses, Ricks gets put back. 63-60. 3:30 left.

Kelly misses, OR Carl scores and is bodied (hit by 2 different defenders) to no call. 63-62. 3:07 left.

Timeout on the floor.


----------



## nwi stater

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## isubird33

get kelly out, good lord


----------



## agrinut

Wow go for an oop and miss that may be costly.


----------



## bent20

A hand check????? Are you freaking kidding me??????


----------



## Jason Svoboda

MSU has been GIVEN this game. I'm sorry, but call a spade a spade.


----------



## Eleven

How does Kelly miss that?
Aaron Carter, keeping us alive!


----------



## bent20

Big three from Carter!!!!


----------



## isubird33

AC!!!!!  Trying to go against the screwjob going on here.


----------



## Jon

keep the faith JS!  D up Blue!


----------



## agrinut

Odom needs a T there.


----------



## bent20

These officials are brutal, just absolutely brutal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## isubird33

You have to be freaking kidding me.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

67-65 Bears with 1:27 left.


----------



## Jon

Come on blue....need a bucket here.


----------



## bent20

Have to give MSU credit for making some big shots late.


----------



## BrokerZ

I've only caught the 2nd half, but this is getting rediculous.  The refs have been unbelievable.


----------



## sycamore51

These officials are killing us! So are the offensive boards


----------



## Jon

I am too old for this $h!t


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ricks hits a tough shot. 69-65 MSU. 51.5 left.

Carter drives and has been fouled with 43.6 left. Hits both. 69-67. Timeout.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

14 ISU to 7 MSU fouls this half.


----------



## agrinut

Here is your chance trees you got it in you?


----------



## nwi stater

I'm gonna puke


----------



## Jon

Cheese and crackers this is craziness!

Come on Lansing.  Draw something amazing up and let's go home with a W!


----------



## new sycamore fan

Where's the home cookin?  Has an attendence been announced?


----------



## Jon

nwi stater said:


> I'm gonna puke



If you pass out, we'll fill you in!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ricks misses and board by Carl. ISU drives down and then timeout with 4.9 seconds left.


----------



## JamesHat

Dammit, my heart is pounding out of my chest.  Com'on


----------



## Jon

OT!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lansing calls another TO after looking at MSU lineup/alignment.


----------



## bent20

Big play Jake! Hadn't been a great game for Kelly but he comes up big there!


----------



## isubird33

OT OT OT OT OT :sycamores:


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Third consecutive OT with the Bears isn't it?


----------



## bent20

Are they going to screw us here? Those refs might not get out of the building alive.


----------



## agrinut

You all should be on the line for the win but they werent gonna call it there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kelly scores to tie the game at 69 as time expires. Looked like a foul was called? Official signaled foul on Weems. Going to the monitor. Official on the baseline signaled foul.

If not, it should have been. Replay just showed Weems swiped right across Kelly's face. Again, NO CALL for us but would have been a foul for MSU.


----------



## JamesHat

How about a fucking foul on Kelly!!!!


----------



## nwi stater

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Jon

Are they trying to find a way to win this for MOST?


----------



## BrokerZ

Way to go Jake!  You totally redeemed yourself!!!


----------



## bent20

They really don't want to give us this one do they? Wow.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

JamesHat said:


> How about a fucking foul on Kelly!!!!


We don't pay well enough to get a call, Hat.


----------



## isubird33

What the heck is goin on?


----------



## bent20

This is just nuts. You can't spend this much time. This is just horrible, horrible officiating. HORRIBLE!


----------



## sycamore51

I hope you guys that are there are loving this. I know I am here at home


----------



## Jason Svoboda

isubird33 said:


> What the heck is goin on?


The officials are reading rule books, I think. Not really sure, but this crew should be fired after this game.


----------



## bent20

If the TV replay isn't working then give it up.


----------



## BrokerZ

Okay...seriously?  What is going on?  Are they trying to determine whether a foul was called in regulation?


----------



## nwi stater

This OF can't take this


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Okay...seriously? What is going on? Are they trying to determine whether a foul was called in regulation?


Killing momentum for State. Status quo tonight.


----------



## isubird33

They called the foul!!!!!!!


----------



## agrinut

I cant believe they are going to the line after the review wow


----------



## bent20

Wow. All that now there was a foul. Kelly to the line.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

If they put time BACK on the clock but did NOT call the foul on Weems, I'm not sure what else should be said.


----------



## nwi stater

ray:ray:ray:ray::sycamores:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Eleven

Wow.. Here you go Jake!


----------



## JamesHat

We get the fucking foul!!! Hell Yeah!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Timeout MSU with 0.6 left on the clock.


----------



## BrokerZ

So...how much time are they putting back on the clock?


----------



## sycamores2

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agrinut

Unfucking Beliveable wow great game Trees.


----------



## nwi stater

*:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:*



YES


----------



## Jon

holy. crap.

That oughta bring em out of the woodwork!


----------



## Eleven

What a great freaking game!!


----------



## egc1985

Take notice mvc!!!!!!


----------



## gostate03

Unreal!!!


----------



## JamesHat

Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrokerZ

HELL YES!!!!!!  I can't believe we pulled this one out.  Unbelievable!

Clutch...clutch free throw by Kelly.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores WIN! 70-69 playing 8 on 5 in the 2nd half. Amazing.


----------



## goindystate

omfg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nwi stater

:sycamores:

This OF needs to change his pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

God I wish I was there!!!!!!!

AMEN AMEN AAAAAAAAAAAAMEN AMEN AMEN:sycamores:


----------



## new sycamore fan

Wow, between this ending and the ending of the football game with MSU, they have to be wondering what the hell is going on.  Great job Trees!!


----------



## RafterRat

Way to go Trees!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

*Great job Trees!

Thank you Jake!

Look out Shockers; here come the Sycamores!*

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## isubird33

Holy crap.  Awesome.  Freaking awesome. :sycamores:


----------



## UnkaDunk

Cool Hand Jake! Review? Time out? Nothing to Kelly.


----------



## mlsontag

Way to go Sycamores!


----------



## bent20

Wow, had to call my dad and check in with some others after that!!! What a freaking game! So happy for Jake Kelly to get the game winner like that. AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Bearsfan

Yes!!!!!!!!!! And I'm a Chicago Bears fan. hahah


----------



## Eleven

I defy ANYONE to tell me THAT wasn't fun to watch live.  WoW!  Way to go Sycamores.. Way to come up BIG jake Kelly!  Aaron and Carl - huge again..  JO steady!  What a bunch of fun that was!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Lansing giving credit to the crowd.  Said he hopes they come back!  Be a shame if they don't.
Said the crowd made the difference.


----------



## sycamores2

Facebook is gettin lit up with updated status' from all kinds of students, this should boost the student attendance from now on!


----------



## agrinut

I am hear to eat my crow Congrats Trees great game cant believe the ending you guys get some crazy home cooking up there with this and football. Good luck at WSU they are tough. look forward to stomping you in springfield.


----------



## mlsontag

1st place in the Valley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bent20

Kinda fitting that a game that horribly officiated came down to a free throw for US to win the game.


----------



## bent20

agrinut said:


> I am hear to eat my crow Congrats Trees great game cant believe the ending you guys get some crazy home cooking up there with this and football. Good luck at WSU they are tough. look forward to stomping you in springfield.



You have to admit most of the calls were going MSU's way. We just got the break at the end. Great game though and exciting to be playing at the top of the conference!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

agrinut said:


> I am hear to eat my crow Congrats Trees great game cant believe the ending you guys get some crazy home cooking up there with this and football. Good luck at WSU they are tough. look forward to stomping you in springfield.



Thanks Nut!  Great game in the Hulman Center.  Looking forward to another one in Springfield.


----------



## BrokerZ

bent20 said:


> Kinda fitting that a game that horribly officiated came down to a free throw for US to win the game.



+1...very true!


----------



## bent20

What a freaking game!!!!!! Still haven't calmed down. Wooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## IndianaState45

An unreal ending!!!!


----------



## nwi stater

Oh my poor pants!!!!!!:eek7:

Will worth it!!!!!!


----------



## gostate03

Please tell me someone has a video they can post??


----------



## Jon

I was shaking after the inbound pass got knocked away.  WOW.

I CANNOT wait for St. Louis.


----------



## SycamoreVictory

WSU is currently losing at home to Northern Iowa and could be losing their second straight home game before we come in.

Current Standings

Indiana State 7-1 12-7 
Missouri State 7-1 15-4 
Wichita State 6-1 15-3 
Northern Iowa 4-3 13-6 
Creighton 4-3 12-7 
Southern Illinois 4-4 10-9 
Evansville 3-5 9-9 
Drake 3-5 8-11 
Bradley 0-7 6-12 
Illinois State 0-8 8-11


----------



## agrinut

SycamoreVictory said:


> WSU is currently losing at home to Northern Iowa and could be losing their second straight home game before we come in.
> 
> Current Standings
> 
> Indiana State 7-1 12-7
> Missouri State 7-1 15-4
> Wichita State 6-1 15-3
> Northern Iowa 4-3 13-6
> Creighton 4-3 12-7
> Southern Illinois 4-4 10-9
> Evansville 3-5 9-9
> Drake 3-5 8-11
> Bradley 0-7 6-12
> Illinois State 0-8 8-11


 flip your top 2 buddy thats your standings but seriously congrats trees enjoy it.


----------



## bent20

agrinut said:


> flip your top 2 buddy thats your standings but seriously congrats trees enjoy it.



But for the moment we have a winning record against you guys. :sycamores:


----------



## Bearvision

Congrats guys. Good win for you.

Impressed with how hard you played in the second half, and I felt like your kids wanted it more.

See you in Springfield.


----------



## agrinut

bent20 said:


> But for the moment we have a winning record against you guys. :sycamores:



Does not matter this year its on the RPI this year but we will just leave it at that.


----------



## Bluethunder

Todd Golden still has not updated his blog with the end result of the game.  He left off with the refs checking the tv replay.  I think he may have passed out at the way this game ended.


----------



## Jon

Bearvision said:


> Congrats guys. Good win for you.
> 
> Impressed with how hard you played in the second half, and I felt like your kids wanted it more.
> 
> See you in Springfield.



Thanks Bear,
For the Valley to get multiple bids, the top three teams will need to go into the tournament with some outstanding records...and Missouri State will need to be there on Sunday.  Good luck running the rest of your table minus us!


----------



## Jon

agrinut said:


> Does not matter this year its on the RPI this year but we will just leave it at that.



Posted this in the headline thread agrinut, but are you sure that starts this year?  I found this at the mvc-sports.com page:


Regular-season standings are the determining factor in setting first-round pairings for the State Farm Missouri Valley Conference Tournament. The tie-breaking system for seeding of the State Farm Missouri Valley Conference Tournament, regardless of whether a tie involves two or more teams, will utilize the following factors, in order, until all ties are broken.

Two-way Ties

* Records in head-to-head competition are compared, with the higher seed going to the team that has won the most games against the other.
* If head-to-head competition does not break the tie, the deadlock will be broken by a power-rating system, using league games. The team among the tying institutions with the better point total will receive the higher seed.
* In the event the tie cannot be broken, the seeding shall be determined by RPI.

Multiple Ties

* If three or more teams are tied, regular-season competition among the tied schools shall be pooled into a "mini round-robin." Teams shall be ranked according to their position in such a round- robin.
* In the event this process does not solve the multiple ties, the deadlock will be broken by a power-rating system, using league games. The team among the tying institutions with the better point total will receive the higher seed.
* In the event this process does not resolve the ties, the seeding shall be determined by RPI.


----------



## Bearvision

agrinut said:


> Does not matter this year its on the RPI this year but we will just leave it at that.



Agri, first tiebreaker is head to head. They beat us. Give them their due.

We'll get our chance to change that, but for now, they took over first.


----------



## Bearvision

Hey Jon, yeah, it starts this year.


----------



## bluestreak

They're eating their young over on BearNation.


----------



## Jon

Bearvision said:


> Hey Jon, yeah, it starts this year.



so it's head to head and then rpi? no more power rating system?


----------



## agrinut

Yes head to head first so i guess technically WSU, ISU, MSU.


----------



## goindystate

until WSU loses to UNI here tonight, WSU down 3 with :53 left.


----------



## agrinut

no more power rating


----------



## Jason Svoboda

agrinut said:


> I am hear to eat my crow Congrats Trees great game cant believe the ending you guys get some crazy home cooking up there with this and football. Good luck at WSU they are tough. look forward to stomping you in springfield.


Home cooking? Surely you jest. 

That second half was nothing but calls for Missouri State. You were in the bonus with over 13 minutes to go in the 2nd half and before the last whistle, there were 14 fouls called on us to your 7. Nicks lowers his head and bowls his way to the hoop and gets the call. Leonard kicks his legs out to create contact on his shots and got them, including twice from 3 tonight. If you think that garbage is "home cooking," you may need to see your optometrist. Finally, If you guys get this "home cooking" when we visit for the back end of the yearly series, I will be stoked beyond belief.


----------



## Jon

agrinut said:


> no more power rating



Got ya.  Makes a lot of sense...the power rating system was time consuming and outdated.


----------



## Bones

Jon said:


> Got ya.  Makes a lot of sense...the power rating system was time consuming and outdated.





> Home cooking? Surely you jest.
> 
> That second half was nothing but calls for Missouri State. You were in the bonus with over 13 minutes to go in the 2nd half and before the last whistle, there were 14 fouls called on us to your 7. Nicks lowers his head and bowls his way to the hoop and gets the call. Leonard kicks his legs out to create contact on his shots and got them, including twice from 3 tonight. If you think that garbage is "home cooking," you may need to see your optometrist. Finally, If you guys get this "home cooking" when we visit for the back end of the yearly series, I will be stoked beyond belief



Word.  Also how awesome is it to have Dwayne "HHF" Lathan and Jake "clutch" Kelly to come off the bench?!!??  with carter shooting lights out and Carl Richard making plays its so awesome to watch.  Jake odum's vision is so good, he makes our shooters look so much better than last year.  best point guard we have had in 10 years, and he is better at this point in his career then menser was.  Having said that, the Menser Miracle will never be topped.  GREAT WIN over the REF's tonite.


----------



## Eleven

Referring to a GREAT no-look extra pass from Jake Kelly to RJ Mahurin under the basket:


Jon said:


> Announcers drooling over Kelly buying into the extra pass.



So was everyone in the stands around us.
THAT'S what we've been waiting for.. the guy that makes everyone around him better.


----------



## cubbypike13

Link wasn't working or I would show you the picture that is going around ISU. 

A picture of Kelly in the final shot. The Missouri State defender with forearm on the face of Kelly and his hands all over Kelly's shooting arm. I will attach it as soon as I find a way to get it to you!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

cubbypike13 said:


> Link wasn't working or I would show you the picture that is going around ISU.
> 
> A picture of Kelly in the final shot. The Missouri State defender with forearm on the face of Kelly and his hands all over Kelly's shooting arm. I will attach it as soon as I find a way to get it to you!



Here I think this is the one you are looking for.


----------



## TreeTop

Found a new angle, nice pan of the crowd too...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPzji2KF4rE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goindystate

I'm sure the MSU fans will flock over here to see that again! ha!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Absolutely no reason that place wasn't full that night... Good crowd for sure, so this is not me complaining or trying to generate any discussion around why people do and don't (mostly don't) come to games. No reason that place shouldn't have been standing room only on that night...


----------



## LoyalAlum

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Absolutely no reason that place wasn't full that night... Good crowd for sure, so this is not me complaining or trying to generate any discussion around why people do and don't (mostly don't) come to games. No reason that place shouldn't have been standing room only on that night...



Agreed in theory, but we'd been averaging 4,000 or fewer for the prior 100 plus games.  To get nearly 8000 to a game only a couple weeks after having 4000 was an accomplishment.  It's not the 8000 that concerns me, it's the typical 4000.  THAT'S what has to change.  If we start averaging 7000, 10000 for a huge game like this WON'T be a problem.  

In context, we can't really expect a 150% increase in attendance in two week's time.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

LoyalAlum said:


> Agreed in theory, but we'd been averaging 4,000 or fewer for the prior 100 plus games.  To get nearly 8000 to a game only a couple weeks after having 4000 was an accomplishment.  It's not the 8000 that concerns me, it's the typical 4000.  THAT'S what has to change.  If we start averaging 7000, 10000 for a huge game like this WON'T be a problem.
> 
> In context, we can't really expect a 150% increase in attendance in two week's time.



Agreed.


----------



## agrinut

goindystate said:


> I'm sure the MSU fans will flock over here to see that again! ha!



Forget that I am running away! That was prolly the right call but that doesn't mean I agree with it.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

agrinut said:


> Forget that I am running away! That was prolly the right call but that doesn't mean I agree with it.



hahah spoken like a true fan! Love that! Probably the right call, but still don't agree with it... I just got done coaching a 8th grade bball game tonight and they make so many calls that are probably the right call, but I usually disagree with most.


----------

